# Boa - constrictor or imperator?



## neilbarker (Jan 8, 2013)

Hi, I'm wondering if anyone could help me. I want to find what morph my Boa is, and if possible, I'd like to find out whether my snake is a constrictor or imperator. Looking at pictures online, it's just confused me some more, so if there's anyone on here who could help, it'd be much appreciated. 









If you need more pictures, just let me know please, and thank you in advance for any help!


----------



## Exzhal (Jul 13, 2012)

Looks like a BCI to me, no expert though


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

A normal common boa, bci,


----------



## neilbarker (Jan 8, 2013)

Right, thank you!


----------



## djgbkr92 (Apr 10, 2012)

Me thinks bci. Bcc normally have peaked saddles. No expert tho.


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Just to back up the others, it is a normal coloured _boa constrictor imperator_.

:2thumb:


----------



## Chance (Jun 14, 2008)

It's cute thats what it is! :2thumb:


----------

